# Vote Absentee Expats in Mexico



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Some people are complaining about how complicated using this site is but they just passed me off to Washington State and it seemed pretty simple. I got my submission received email within 20 minutes. They give you the option to receive your ballot via Email so I'm not sure what a voter registration card will be for

Sparks Mexico: Vote Absentee Expats in Mexico


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

When we sold our house in the States (and moved to Mexico) we had our mail forwarded by USPS to a friend's address (same State, different county). The Supervisor of Elections for that county was tapped into that process and they contacted us and said we were now registered to vote there. Our address was set to the street address of that office.

We can only vote for presidential and senatorial races. We had to explicitly ask to have our registration changed to email ballots. The process is not forever - but we should be set through 2017 at which time we will need to renew our relationship.


----------

